# eye candy anyone?



## glondor (Nov 17, 2012)

I was looking up some info in my files and came across these Nortel parts i recovered a while back. Thought I would put some shine in a dull autumn day. :lol: 






















If I remember right the button was about 150 g 8)


----------



## kobus (Nov 18, 2012)

WOW :!: Beautiful just beautiful. What are those :?: :?:


----------



## glondor (Nov 18, 2012)

RF shielded circuits from Nortel telecom equipt. Nortel made the BEST stuff.....,


----------



## jmdlcar (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice button. Wish I could find or get parts like those. I been working hard on the e-scrap and maybe next year could be my year. I can just hope and wish.

Jack


----------



## joem (Nov 19, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> Nice button. Wish I could find or get parts like those. I been working hard on the e-scrap and maybe next year could be my year. I can just hope and wish.
> 
> Jack



Nortel stuff like that shows up in scrap once in a while. I had some a little while ago and sent it to glondor for processing. I had a lead on more but as soon as interest in them arises they vanish quickly.


----------



## Auggie (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, what was the source material? It looks beautiful as was.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 25, 2012)

Did you used cell?


----------

